# More Cost Estimates of Obamacare



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

From the Dredge Report:
Full Article
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article ... eport.html

Talking Points of article:


> Stunning figure comes from Congressional Budget Office report that revised cost estimates for the next 10 years
> Government will spend $1.993 TRILLION over a decade and take in $643 BILLION in new taxes, penalties and fees related to Obamacare
> The $1.35 trillion net cost will result in 'between 24 million and 27 million' fewer Americans being uninsured - a $50,000 price tag per person at best
> The law will still leave 'between 29 million and 31 million' nonelderly Americans without medical insurance
> ...





> It will cost the federal government - taxpayers, that is - $50,000 for every person who gets health insurance under the Obamacare law, the Congressional Budget Office revealed on Monday.
> 
> The number comes from figures buried in a 15-page section of the nonpartisan organization's new ten-year budget outlook.





> Pulling that off will cost Uncle Sam about $1.35 trillion - or $50,000 per head.





> The numbers are daunting: It will take $1.993 trillion, a number that looks like $1,993,000,000,000, to provide insurance subsidies to poor and middle-class Americans, and to pay for a massive expansion of Medicaid and CHIP (Children's Health Insurance Program) costs.
> 
> Offsetting that massive outlay will be $643 billion in new taxes, penalties and fees related to the Obamacare law.
> 
> ...


*How did he and his cronies forget about $1 Trillion.... or... $1,000,000,000,000!!!!*

Like I have said time and time again. this bill will cost US citizens or tax payers more money that the good it will do. The reasoning is because the actual cost of doing health care in the USA isn't going down in price, operating a hospital costs are not going down, wages are not going down, etc. So hospitals have to bill accordingly to not go belly up. So who do hospitals bill... INSURANCE COMPANIES. How do insurance companies collect money... IN PREMIUMS.... Who pays premiums.... THE PEOPLE!!! So now if people are getting subsidies from the government to pay for insurance...how does the government get money... FROM TAXES!!!! I hope people can follow along and see what I am saying. It isn't BS or the sky is falling rhetoric. It is how things work in insurance and how medical systems work.

Now today another article came out about how they will start to bill via quality of the health care performed instead of the number of procedures.... Example: A Doctor will get bonuses, etc for actually healing a patient instead of on the basis they performed 100 CT scans. This is a good thing because then hospitals might not order testing that isn't needed just so they can get money.

Like I have stated before... some of the stuff in the ACA (Obamacare is good)...but about 90% of it is crap and just feel good legislation which will cost the US Taxpayers thousands of $$$$. Which the dredge report article states.

Sorry to go on tangents and all over the place.

This is also stuff I mentioned when debating this bill back in 2008!!!


----------

